# Build a FM Radio Station



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 5, 2008)

How can i? Not Internet Radio Station........


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a link i got from google:
*c6.org/archive/radio/pirate-fm.html


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 6, 2008)

4-5 years back, I had built a broadcasting equipment for fun purpose. I am mad about small scale electronic assembling (Even now I am but I don't have enough time)

How I did it:
There is a company called *VegaKit* that markets readymade kits with a printed circuit board(PCB) along with the necessary components such as resistors, capacitors, semi-conductors, transistors, heat-sink, etc. You just have to mount and solder the component as indicated in the circuit diagram.

I remember the kit was sold at about Rs. 150 at that time.

However, you can broadcast only in an range of 1 KM. If you use a YAGI antenna, range can be increased upto 5 KM. However, make  sure that you won't be interfering any other frequency.

Don't use such equipment for commercial broadcasting. Besides that it needs a license(available for a huge sum), the equipment thus produced is not THAT high quality. 

Also, if you can't get Vegakit, search for some other company that markets similar products. I am sire you will find atleast one at Lamington Road, Mumbai.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 7, 2008)

Without license, would police arrest me?  Also, i don't need such a huge area, only about 100m. That's enough for me.......


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

Nah, broadcasting in a small area is fine.
And for such small area you could try getting the iTrip transmitter if you have an iPod.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2008)

Whether police arests you depends upon what frequency and for activity you use the FM transmission. Be sure sure not to ineterfere in somone else's frequency. You may get sued without mercy for doing that.

And yeah, have you searched the market for readymade FM transmitters? Do you remember few years back there was a "Walkie-Talkie" available in some contest about that chewing gum "Boomer"? You can search for a transmitter and plug your sound output device into the input of the transmitter.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd made an FM low range transmitter when I was in school. A simple Rs.35 transmitter. Got hold of a Rs.30 cheap "wireless" mic from the local elec. market. Stripped off the condenser from the top. Shorted the left and right channel pin on a 3.5mm stereo connector and attached it to where the condenser was attached to in the mic.

Plugged it in into any device which supports normal 3.5mm stero pin and voila! My personal transmitter is ready. I could broadcast all over the house. Disadvantage is that its mono-only. For stereo you hafta use the specific stereo fm-transmitter with a normal range (88-108mhz). Most of those Cordless FM mics use non-standard frequencies so that they don't interfere with commercial channels.

If you can get a 0.25W transmitter you can broadcast across the whole road.


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 7, 2008)

I made a set of 3 use to communicate in college....reception done on mobile phone radios...  Lecture hai ya nahi direct gymkhana mein pata chal jaata  hai..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had tried loong back in 1992 something building AM transmitter(which got only one transistor which IIRC was a AC128 old germanium one) and FM transmitter kit where available from firms(now also) with condensor mike connected.easy!
@Kothamangalam:go to ernakulam tomson electronics for all these kits!lot are available.
if u want FM for communication,why not get circuits(assembled) for powerline intercoms?it is easy!but be careful 

even few FM DXing circuits and amplifiers are pleanty(FM DXing is getting FM from long distance of 500kms+ in ur reciever using custom dipole and amplifier or old vhf tv booster).

I have seen a guy(a electronic repair guy) in my place who is hearing koyambathoor FM channels,and trivendrum,kannur,calicut,thrissur FM channels,all stereo.many ppl in kerala are doing FM DXing for hobby purposes.

long back it was HAM and SWL which was the craze.I have made circuits for SWL(short wave listening) to connect to existing radio.

but ,now I am completely out of touch


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> which got only one transistor which IIRC was a AC128 old germanium one) ....


 I recollect that the AC128 transistor was difficult to get here(in Thane). Only about 1 in 15 shops had it!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^yeah!even tougher was to get AC125! all pnp germanium transi's 

*kitsnspares.com =EFY group got dealers all over India for their electronic kits and circuit books that includes FM transmitter/receiver FM DXing circuits and more.
*kitsnspares.com/user/index.asp?id=6

*below link was from where I got the FM transmitter kit and all back in 92!
the owner Mr.Martin is One living genius.he was in news long back for reproducing sound in air without speakers!(sry ,no source with me!)*

*www.medielectronics.net/index.aspx

edit:


*Sound without Vibrating Object*
*www.medielectronics.net/sound.htm


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2008)

hey this is intresting can i get a FM transmitter for with in 3-5 kms 
whole ready made iam in desperate 
i cannot make one nor i hav good knowledge or niether the goods are available in our town 
something below rs 500/- will be affordable


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

hey, got the link for *Vegakit:
**www.vegakitindia.com/index.asp They have an online brochure too it seems.

Related links from Google:*www.l.google.com/search?q=vegakit&...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Readymade PCBs: *www.v2jgroup.com/PCB.html

A guide for making PCBs at home: *www.electricstuff.co.uk/pcbs.html


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2008)

guys any one can help me ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

azzu said:


> guys any one can help me ?


Ddi you search in the market for a readymade one?


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2008)

thx for reply shenoy i searched here actually mine is a not a big town i searched but no result no one is even willing to bring one can u guys help me i want one a transmitter(ready made) which can transmitt up to 2kms and below 500/-


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

^Guess you will have to take a trip to the city


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

most electronic shops got kits available.even small towns also it is available.


----------



## azzu (Mar 11, 2008)

PRAKA i searched i will try to again tonight ..
i called V2J group and they said fm radio transmitter range :2km at 240+40shipp
pretty good i was gonna ask is this just circuit boards or the whole device


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

And yeah, "electronic shops" doesn't mean TV, AC, microwaves, etc. sellers. It means shops where you will get those "spares" such as resistor, transistor, capacitors etc. Since both use the same word, it may confuse you.

And yeah, just ask that V2J group if they are supplying the only the PCB or components as well. And I guess you will need a soldering rod and soldering wire too.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^most prolly kits?
@azzu:which country are u from


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

....sorry I don;t understand that much short lingo!


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 14, 2008)

But where is thomson electronics shop in kothamangalam?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

^I said it is in *Ernakulam*,to be exact Pallimukku junction.
or go to muvattupuzha aramana junction babu electronics,Teevee electronics,delta electronics etc


----------



## int86 (Mar 14, 2008)

If somebody finds a working readymade kit, tell me.


----------

